# Niche replacement wood?



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Does anyone know anybody doing replacement woods or have 3D printer STLs for the feet and plates?

Could easily be tempted to get a bit of customisation.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Apr1985 said:


> Does anyone know anybody doing replacement woods or have 3D printer STLs for the feet and plates?
> 
> Could easily be tempted to get a bit of customisation.


 Try @joey24dirt he does a very nice set


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Other woods available too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

joey24dirt said:


> Other woods available too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! It that glued strips that have been turned?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Other woods available too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks stunning i think if you are willing you will see a few requests ????


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Apr1985 said:


> Nice! It that glued strips that have been turned?


Recycled skateboards still but I can get some other woods on the go. Did a nice walnut/skateboard mix recent, and also have some spalted beech I'm going to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Border_all said:


> That looks stunning i think if you are willing you will see a few requests


Yeah they are getting pretty popular. Usually release them in small batches when I can, although I tend to get a lot of preorders come in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice, I might save up😂🤔


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looking good , like the wood mix one .. What is going on with the middle two .


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> Very nice, I might save up


You're ground zero mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Looking good , like the wood mix one .. What is going on with the middle two .


This are where the truck bolt holes have been revealed in a cut. I just fill them with skateboard shavings. Adds to the history of them I think. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah they are getting pretty popular. Usually release them in small batches when I can, although I tend to get a lot of preorders come in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 As a person who has no clue do you feel able to say an approximate price. Understand if you only do PM pricing though as i could imagine people joining just for a chance of owning a set 👍


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

£100 around that could be more. 😂


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> £100 around that could be more.


They've gone up a bit since mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Border_all said:


> As a person who has no clue do you feel able to say an approximate price. Understand if you only do PM pricing though as i could imagine people joining just for a chance of owning a set


The skatewood sets are listed on my shop at £140 plus shipping 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Inflation 🤣🤣


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> They've gone up a bit since mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ohh going to keep this set 🤣🤣could be worth some in a few years


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> The skatewood sets are listed on my shop at £140 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Found your Etsy shop if that's the one?

Certainly some skill making these ????


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

@joey24dirtSpalted beech mannnn nnnnnnn mnnn😍


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> Inflation


Under changed you as the guinea pig 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Border_all said:


> Found your Etsy shop if that's the one?
> Certainly some skill making these


I don't use Etsy anymore. I should close it down really haha. I've been using that numonday site and Instagram mainly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> I don't use Etsy anymore. I should close it down really haha. I've been using that numonday site and Instagram mainly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Cheers found numonday not on instagram though thank you for the information 👍


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

anyone making nice aluminium feet or some other metal


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

That's one for @niknak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

As much as I hate the aesthetic, it is a tool that's suits our needs, so I ordered a white one this morning.......

Gave the Rancilio Ricky a good clean this morning, so much retention and residue......


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

How is the base wood fasten to the grinder? Is it difficult to replace?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Kimmo said:


> How is the base wood fasten to the grinder? Is it difficult to replace?


 Nope. There's a screw under the cup tray. Simples.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Nope. There's a screw under the cup tray. Simples.


 Thanks


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ask @joey24dirt


----------



## ChrisB9 (Jun 6, 2020)

These look incredible will be heading over to Insta!


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Been sourcing wood for some wood work!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Kimmo. do you have to have the ability to imagine what might lurk underneath, grain wise or are you just lucky! The wood looks plain, but I bet it is not!


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> @Kimmo. do you have to have the ability to imagine what might lurk underneath, grain wise or are you just lucky! The wood looks plain, but I bet it is not!


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

This is ringed gidgee. One of the densest and hardest wood there is.

It's difficult to find blocks or slabs with heavy figure / grain in thickness you need for portafilter handles.

The coolest pieces comes from dead trees and branches. More figure.

I am looking for curls. And I need to compromise for this project. I usually source wood for kitchen knife handles. 😂


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

This batch should be enough for two espresso machines and some other parts like the Niche. But even a lid for a Monolith Max.

Rocket steam & water control pieces for a friend. Comes from this piece.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

But you never know what you got before the wood gets it's final shape and finish.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

This is how the billet looked like natural


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Wiped with alcohol


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

I got a back up billet If we need more wood. The plan is to get Slayer portafilter handle shaped handles for my ECM.

Back up billet, wiped.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fascinating! Can I ask if you would be interested in turning some pf handles. I have a new machine coming and will not know what it comes with until it turns up!


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Fascinating! Can I ask if you would be interested in turning some h=pf handles. I have a new machine coming and will not know what it comes with until it turns up!


 I only source the raw materials. I'm not that handy by myself so I have to use other people to do the work.

The wood is heading to Pennsylvanian to a guy called Dave who has been doing wooden espresso machine parts for years.

I do exactly the the same with my kitchen knifes. I source the wood and I have several guys that makes handles.

Dave is Cannonfodder at Home-barista.

He has a lot of wood at his workshop, but I wanted to source my own wood.

Ringed gidgee is very hard and now I hope Dave can work with it. He works with Arizona ironwood which is hard but Norma as hard as the gidgee. If not I got curly walnut hidden in USA already.

I sourced some gidgee for Pullman too and I should get two tampers and a chisel soon. They are working on the Pullman BigStep Lite base.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Dave's thread at home-barista. I hope it's ok that I post it here.

https://www.home-barista.com/marketplace/custom-wood-for-your-espresso-machine-t10642.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kimmo said:


> Dave's thread at home-barista. I hope it's ok that I post it here.
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/marketplace/custom-wood-for-your-espresso-machine-t10642.html


 Many thanks indeed. I nearly bought some from him once before!


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Many thanks indeed. I nearly bought some from him once before!


 No worries.

Dave makes some amazing stuff and he is really nice to deal with.

There have been many delays in this project because of the current situation and we needed to source more wood. All wood will be shipped today with DHL from Australia. Australian knife maker Brook Turner has been helping out cutting the wood in to smaller blocks. So that I don't have to ship a whole big slab.

Hopefully Dave can start his part next week. I am seriously excited.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Things are done!!


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Rocket parts, Monolith lid and Weber bean counter lid is for a friend of mine.

The rest is mine.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful grain. Looking forward to seeing these fitted.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

joey24dirt said:


> I don't use Etsy anymore. I should close it down really haha. I've been using that numonday site and Instagram mainly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Joey, I did send a dm on IG.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

New parts on.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You cannot beat a nice bit of turned wood!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Looks great. Lovely grain pattern on the handle


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Jollybean said:


> Looks great. Lovely grain pattern on the handle


 I am not sure if I like the shape of it, though. Straight might be nicer.


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

looks amazing!


----------

